# How to add Dolby virtual speaker effect to the latest realtek driver?



## sharhida (Mar 25, 2020)

I found in a document (Realtek_HDA_Audio_User_Manual_Ver1.0.pdf) from realtek official that the early drivers for realtek supported Dolby headphone and Dolby virtual speakers, which supports 5.1-channel resource input and three room models effect. I learned from the Internet (http://www.nitroware.net/articles/1...definition-audio-device-driver-for-windows-xp) that realtek canceled Dolby headphone and Dolby Virtual Speaker in 2.44 (for xp) and later versions , I download this version,it can be installed in XP compatible mode, but I can’t find the sound card. It may be because my sound card (alc898) is not in the driver's support list, Is there any way to install? It would be great if it could be added to the latest realtek  driver(6.0.1.8899.1) . Can anyone help me,thank you very much.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 25, 2020)

The architecture of XP drivers are substantially different to Vista and later drivers.
Try to find a Vista driver at minimum. Then the components can be extracted and put in a modded driver.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 25, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> The architecture of XP drivers are substantially different to Vista and later drivers.
> Try to find a Vista driver at minimum. Then the components can be extracted and put in a modded driver.


Realtek multi channel mode 7.1!!
















































						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

i dont bother with these anymore, while it was the better of a few options, the UAD with realtek contol via windows store works MUCH better than any others I used, better stability, quality and ease of use.. also fixed my popping issue I have had for 3 years...




					www.techpowerup.com
				





Download links:









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




Password to archive: audiomodded
Thanx for Alan Finotty!!!


----------

